# Guns and Walmart's website



## rubicon_in_ga (Mar 26, 2009)

Been seeing alot of stories lately about how Walmart is cutting back on the amount of ammo you're allowed to buy, being asked if a type of ammo is to be used in a handgun before you're allowed to purchase, stores no longer selling guns or ammo, etc etc.  

Well add one more interesting twist to the mix.  There are a few websites I go to to check prices on guns I might be interested in buying, and Walmart used to show prices and what guns were available for purchase in store on their website.  Now it looks like when you click a link for some gun-related items, instead of taking you to the item, a 404 "page not found" error, or an "item no longer available" screen, it dumps you back to the Walmart main page with nary an explanation.  

Been doing this to me at least the past two weeks, maybe longer.  I've clicked on Slings, Recoil Pads, Special Order Guns and Ammunition (which takes you to the gun page, but as soon as you click any link it dumps you to the main page). Just tried a few other ones, and it looks like Gun Accessories comes up, as well as Chokes, Forends, and Barrels.  I can't figure out a method to their madness.  Why is it okay to purchase a barrel, but not a sling?  Why are chokes okay, but not a recoil pad?

Walmart's just really starting to get on my nerves with this psuedo-governmental 'we know what's best, better than you do' attitude that's been creeping into their business practices.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 26, 2009)

it's all a ploy for China to take over the USA


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm about ready to believe it! lol


----------



## Son (Mar 26, 2009)

*Guns and Walmart*

They quit stocking my ammo at our nearest store.

China taking us over? Check around the house, where's everything you pick up made?
Go buy after market parts for your vehicle. Where are they made?
Get a ball cap, where's it made?

If you guessed China, you win two attaboys..
Other stores to check for "Made in the USA", are Freds, and all the dollar stores. If you find anything that says it's made in the USA, it'll probably be something that didn't sell from twenty years ago. Knock the dust of it, and buy it, it's an antique and probably worth a bunch.


----------



## Speakeasy (Mar 26, 2009)

Roger that; WalMart's listed as a dealer for KelTec, lol, but try to pick up a Sub 2000 and see how quickly they send you to the automotive dept...


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 27, 2009)

One of the walmarts near me quit stocking guns but still stocks ammo. I think the ammo purchase limits must be store select because I have not been limited at any of the stores and I just bought 12 boxes on Wed.,bought 6 at another on Tues. and they only ask weather it's for a pistol on 22's since it will go either way and you have to be 21 to buy pistol ammo.


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 27, 2009)

Walmart has slowly stopped showing any guns in their online catalog. I noticed it a year ago, when you couldn't look up ammo or order it.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 27, 2009)

*Change came to WalMart*

In our metro area, rifles and shotguns have been gone for quite awhile.   The fishing and hunting department was severely reduced.  Far fewer items in stock these days for the hunter or fisherman. 

Firearms and fishing require someone with experience.  And that's difficult if many of your managers and experienced associates have no experience in sporting goods.  

Personally, I understand the motives to getting out of the hunting and firearms business.  WalMart is too much in the bullseye for lawsuits, if any mistake is made.  

Someone stocking housewares is probably not very good at doing a background check or knowing firearms/ammunition law. 
Right now, WalMart only makes a very small portion of their sales in sporting goods.  That means the vast majority of its employees have no knowledge of sporting goods.  

If a small sporting goods store can't make a profit in your area and met your outdoor needs, then it means too few hunters and fishermen. 


If you want to learn business go through a WalMart store and see what each section sells.  It sells what is bought by the customer; not what is nice and doesn't sell.  
What Walmart stocks is what sells, without a lot of specialty training needed for its employees.  The less specialty training the better for management.  And that can make it tough on some "specialty" customers, such as hunters and fishermen.  

A large store can't have too many specialty departments.


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 27, 2009)

A lot of Wal Mart stores are remodeling  and there not carrying guns after the change i guess i want be spending much time in there sporting goods department anymore that is why i hate Target they have the sorriest sports section  i have ever seen ..


----------



## flybum84 (Jun 27, 2009)

well guys I think theres is a big part of it thats on our shoulders. We as outdoors men and women are usually a quiet group. Getting away from the hustle and bustle of the civilized world I'll beat is the number one reason why we all head to the woods and water anyways. So when you have loud mouthed liberals crying about everything they can. They really do get there message out there more often and to more ears then we do. They can get away with crying about hunters using a 50 cal rifle to hunt squirrel as being cruel while heading to Mc Donalds to get a burger that was killed by being punched in the head with a spike. The end result on both is the same and I bet the hunter still had that feeling of thankfulness and a little regreat we all have taking an animal that they can't get at the slaughter house. But who doe sthe public hear? Not us. In the age we live in people rely why to much on what others tell them or they see on tv. I'll bet if a they seen a joke on tv today saying that obama was really a female with a sex change so he's really the first female pres they'd believe it. there opinion would be set and try to tell them they are worng-they seen it on tv. 
We've also lost one of our best supporters- game wardens. what happened to the days they did THIER job? when was the last time you heard about them educating the public about the outdoors. I can it was when i was in the 5th grade and a local GW came and gave a presentation about local animals. but i beat all of us can probably name a person who had one give them or a buddy a ticket for speeding or a tail light that was out or something as far off the subject for GW. It's the most unleashed type of law inforcement we have in the country. No need for a warent just a hunch. Let alone the drug busting mentality they have now acrossed the country. We need to get these people back in the schools and help us keep the young people with us and not siding with the peta loving liberals that are pushing their rediculus self rigious beliefs on our young inpressionable kids. 
Just look at what they are saying about their new plan to reach the kids "Save the see kittens"
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=peta+kittens+of+the+sea&aq=0&oq=peta+kittens&aqi=g2
 Just read some of these they are rediculus. They even have a spot on the site to send an email telling the director of FWS MR. H. Dale Hall a pre typed just add your name and send email urging him to stop fishing.
But in the end it lands on our shoulders as we all are ambasidors of the outdoors. Everything we do and say or don't and say can and is being used aganst us. The number of outdoors men and women are decreasing along with the public land we can use. Regulations are getting stricter. We are slowly having or lifestyles choked off because we don't fight back. WAKE UP just doing the right thing is no longer a way to get good PR. WE NEED TO FIGHT BACK! If we don't, WE are the ones to blame when our future generations don't have the feedom to hunt and fish and enjoy the outdoors and we do if they can at all. 
It can be as small as letting the neighbor kid blow a duck call, pet a decoy, or look in your takle box and take a second to talk to them about the sstuff. Or maybe telling the people at walmart that the reason we need three or four boxes of ammo is that we need a few boxes to pratice with so we can make sure that we can kill the animals we hunt cleanly in a variety of conditions and circumstances that we may come acrossed hunting. No matter what we do we need to do something more then we have been.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 28, 2009)

If you look at the demo's around wall mart stores you will see whats up. They said they will not sell guns in stores that arnt near hunting areas. Bull they still sell guns in areas that lack a certian racial make up and are further away from larger hunting areas. Winder has fewer places to hunt than Jones county Ga. The wall Mart on Gray highway has no firearms but a local population of people wall mart wont sell guns to. The wall mart in winder sells guns and we dont have as many of those people. Start looking in the wall marts and compare areas and see for yourself


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 28, 2009)

they are just goin more an more liberal every chance they get !!  sad junk !


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 28, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> they are just goin more an more liberal every chance they get !!  sad junk !



Yep this is so true to the word.....
I never really was a big fan of Wal-Mart but the wifey was dang woman couldn't go there with out buying half the store...LOL!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 28, 2009)

The manager of the local Wal Mart is a friend of mine, and we keep discussing the demise of gun sales of at WM.  As much as we like a good conspiracy theory, the mundane fact of the matter is that Wal Mart does not make enough money off guns to justify keeping them in stock.

Wal Mart displays are laid out to the inch --- and Wal Mart tracks how much money each foot of shelf space generates.  The bottom line is that guns take up a lot of precious shelf space, and don't generate a much profit for it.  Go to your local WM and see how much shelf space has been turned over to paintball.

WM is about as apolitical as you can get; what they are primarily interested in is making money.

Also on the flip side, it's ironical to hear people complaining about WM not selling guns and ammo.  The knock on WM years ago when they started moving into the area (and K-mart before them) was that they  were going to put all the local merchants out of business.  Here's one area where the local specialized merchant has prevailed over WM, basically because the small guy is willing to live with smaller margins.


----------



## specialk (Jun 30, 2009)

also it don't take much help for someone to buy a role of toilet paper....guns on the other hand require a bit more customer service.....


----------



## ryano (Jun 30, 2009)

no plans at all to get rid of guns or ammo at either of the Wal Marts within 25 miles of me............(Murphy NC and Ellijay Ga)

of course thats only according to the managers at both stores which doesnt mean much really.


----------



## short stop (Jun 30, 2009)

well   I  say   hot  air  to the  demographic    theory ...   I live in the  middle of  nowhere    Madison Ga .  Its  30 + miles   to the  nearest   store in  any direction   that   sells  firearms .
 Walmart   put  all kinda  stores  outbizness  in the 1989  when  they built the 1st store  --they sold guns  then .

A few yrs ago   they built   MEGA Walmart  and closed the other .They sold guns  and   then   slowly  stopped selling guns   in an area   that  is hunter friendly   and  in  a  farming community ?? I thnk  its  been  4  or 5 yrs  now since they  quit   selling guns 

As far as the  inch per inch  store  layed out plan  theory     ''Hogwash ''   --Today  the  same gun  cases  that  held  Bolt action  rifles  and shotguns   now have  Pellet guns   and  BB guns  in their place ..+Throw in a few dust covered  paintball guns   and  those  cases are still there yrs  later  over  half  empty .   No I dont get it 
 They will  sell  guns  to teach kids / adults  how to be safe and shoot at each other ''paintballs  and  soft air  pellets ''     but not  guns to hunt food , sport shoot  or  defend    yourself  with  ...  
  Today   you basically have to leave  Morgan county  to buy a gun   of anytype  unless you  order it from  a  person   FFL   or the  2 pawn shops  in town . Neither of which carries any new  guns at all . 

 I  hate  to sound negative  but I feel like  they  cornered  the market   in the county  and then  left us   high and dry ..  I hate just  going into Walmart  in the sporting good section these  days .


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 30, 2009)

twenty five ought six said:


> the manager of the local wal mart is a friend of mine, and we keep discussing the demise of gun sales of at wm.  As much as we like a good conspiracy theory, the mundane fact of the matter is that wal mart does not make enough money off guns to justify keeping them in stock.
> 
> Wal mart displays are laid out to the inch --- and wal mart tracks how much money each foot of shelf space generates.  The bottom line is that guns take up a lot of precious shelf space, and don't generate a much profit for it.  Go to your local wm and see how much shelf space has been turned over to paintball.
> 
> ...


 ive worked in a couple sporting goods stores so i understand the small profit margin associated with firearms but what about the ammo? Last month i went to the albany walmart and was only allowed to buy one box of .223 ammo. Are they scared they might sell too much ammo and make a good profit?


----------



## sman (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know about the guns but I recently asked about the ammo and was told they still get it in regular and the day they get it in somebody comes and buys all of it.  The man said they can't keep pistol ammo in stock.  One guy he says that keeps buying it all said that he hopes to be able to trade it for a gun one day.  Says the way the goverment is going there won't be any ammo out there for people and then they will trade guns just for ammo for their other guns.  Crazy!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't care how cheap there stuff is.  I won't shop at Walmart.  Ive done it 3 times and regretted 2 of the 3 times.  IVe bought 1 pizza, 1 backpack, and 1 remmy 700 ADL for a donor action.  Everytime I go by that place it makes me sick.  They put good stores that pay good wages out of business every day.  Why?  So I can buy a backpack thats gonna fall apart.  I learned that the pack was made specificelly for a price point that walmart set for the manufacture.  In other words, the pack was JUNK.  Ill gladely spend my hard earned money at a place like Autreys,  Bass Pro, or even Dicks.  Walmart is whats wrong with the U.S.  Everyone wants to save a buck instead of buying good quality.  I don't care if I do save $2 on my favorite 12 pack of Blue Moon.  Ill gladely spend my money at Krogers, Target, or any of the other stores that pay their employees a decent wage!   Sams club can go to &^%^ as well.  Why go to Sams when you can go to Costco and get good quality products at great prices and know that the employees are being treated well.  Costco is one of the best employers in the country, yet people still go to Sams and buy their Junk.   Ill never understand that.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jul 9, 2009)

walmart has alot of left wing loons in high postions now and there goal is to get out of the gun business.they are getting in on the nobama express train to h*ll


----------

